# Flyfishing 12/26/08 - My first AJ and Snapper on FLY!! on VIDEO!!



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Unlike the past trip, we had a hard time finding big amberjack yesterday.Neither Chris nor I couldcatch one over 25 inches! I broke out my new fly rod with sinking line on a wreck. I got my first amberjack on fly, not a big one though. After that, I got my first two snapper on fly, one was pretty nice. Unfortunately, the 2nd snapper (the bigger one) broke my the tip section on my brand new rod as I was leadering! :banghead:banghead:banghead. I know it was a noob mistake. After that, we decided to head on in. Luckly, we found a ton of bonita in the pass to lift our spirits and complete the day.Also luckly, I had my 8 weight too!We probably caught 10 on fly between the two of us. We took video on the new flip video camera I got for christmas. It turned out pretty good:

To view in high quality, click here: 




If you're lazy, click on the video below:

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/xsi0yTA8Y-g&hl=en&fs=1 width=650 height=500 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job. Those FLIPs are cool aren't they? Did you get the water proof housing too?

They say you can dive with them (10 whole feet) but I don't want to test it.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (12/27/2008)*Good job. Those FLIPs are cool aren't they? Did you get the water proof housing too?
> They say you can dive with them (10 whole feet) but I don't want to test it.


Nah, I didn't get it. Sounds like a good idea though for taking it out there. I love just plugging it into the computer and having the video files ready for editing.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

I like your videos.  I don't have the patience toeditany, lol. 

The high quality was really nice ~ is that ayoutube feature or your camera (or combo of both?!) Either wayIenjoyed it.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *reelfinatical (12/27/2008)*The high quality was really nice ~ is that ayoutube feature or your camera (or combo of both?!) Either wayIenjoyed it.


The high quality is a new youtube feature.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

You guys are having too much fun!!! I wanna deck-hand for you sometime.oke


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job on the video! Thatwas agreat day:letsdrink


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty cool, glad you got some fish on the new combo. We'll have to go before school starts again.... and I gotta practice more fly fishing....


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

nice job! got any pics of the flies you were using?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *YakFlies (12/28/2008)*nice job! got any pics of the flies you were using?


Sorry, its gone. It was a green/white pilchard pattern I tied with EP-like fibers.


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

what size hook? was it weighted at all?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

4/0 with lead eyes. 400 grain sinking line.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Thst's great stuff...thanks for taking the time to put it together. :bowdown

I'm sitting here studying for an insurance exam and you're killing me. Sorry to hear about your broken rod but, unfortunately, it seems like that's a part of our sport.

Best wishes to you and everyone on this site for a great New Year!


----------



## broglin (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice Video...just got a flipvideo for xmas also so cant wait to try it...Try using a gummy pattern for the bonita next time ....easy to cast and bonita and small black fins love them...Were the AJ's fired up and on top or did you have to chum them up? Two years ago we were off shore 5 miles and over a FAD and the AJ's were fired up and i was tossing a " gurgler" on top and the AJ's were just crushing the fly...They would follow it right to the boat...


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *broglin (12/31/2008)*Nice Video...just got a flipvideo for xmas also so cant wait to try it...Try using a gummy pattern for the bonita next time ....easy to cast and bonita and small black fins love them...Were the AJ's fired up and on top or did you have to chum them up? Two years ago we were off shore 5 miles and over a FAD and the AJ's were fired up and i was tossing a " gurgler" on top and the AJ's were just crushing the fly...They would follow it right to the boat...


They followed a hooked fish to the top. Yes, I do need to buy some more gummy minnows.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

man you always have some pretty cool videos.


----------

